# F150 4X2



## Academy (Oct 25, 2013)

Just purchased 2013 f150 lariat super crew, will it handle 210rs or 250rs:
5.4 V8 6 speeed
tow package
8,000 lb tow rating
rear GAWR 3850
7100 GVWR
13500 GCWR

Short trips, just DW and myself, thanks


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes it will. I have a 2010 F150 Super crew 4X4 with the 5.4ltr. I pull a 2012 312BH, and I do fine. I do close trips as well, and sometimes we go to Myrtle Beach, and the truck does fine. Granted gas milage is not great, but that goes with our toys.

Jim


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes it will handle your TT, but depending on the rear end gear it may be a struggle, I gave up on the 1/2 ton pu and went with 3/4 ton


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

2013 does not have the 5.4 motor. You can get the 5.0, 6.2 the Ecoboost or the V6. Any of the engine options will do fine with a 230 or 250RS. Be sure to get a good weight distribution / anti-sway hitch such as an Equalizer brand or Reese Dual Cam and make sure that it is setup per mfg. specifications.

Happy Camping!

Curtis


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Collinsfam_WY said:


> 2013 does not have the 5.4 motor. You can get the 5.0, 6.2 the Ecoboost or the V6. Any of the engine options will do fine with a 230 or 250RS. Be sure to get a good weight distribution / anti-sway hitch such as an Equalizer brand or Reese Dual Cam and make sure that it is setup per mfg. specifications.
> 
> Happy Camping!
> 
> Curtis


I just noticed that on the original post by Academy. Ford stopped putting the 5.4L V8 in the F-150 at the end of the 2010 model production. He may want to take a peek under the hood to see what engine is really there.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

We use an 08 F-150 Screw 4x4 5.4 tow package I do not believe that your numbers are correct on tow weight. Our F-150 has a tow rating of 9500 lbs. we tow a 26RS which weight about the same as your unit does. We have traveled from Ohio to Florida up and over the mountains with little issues to be honest. As far as MPG'S we are getting 10.5-13.5 depending on how fast I want to run. Normally it is 60-65 on the highway in OD I am able to hold OD except in the hills. Hense the difference in the MPG'S. By the way we have 3.73 gear with the HD tow and HD payload package.


----------



## rvthereyet (Nov 9, 2013)

Academy said:


> Just purchased 2013 f150 lariat super crew, will it handle 210rs or 250rs:
> 5.4 V8 6 speeed
> tow package
> 8,000 lb tow rating
> ...


Hi 
It sounds like you have a 5.0 F150 with the basic tow package (355 gears, 8,000 lb tow cap. no max payload or max tow package.) Both of the trailers you are looking at have total capacities around 7500(I dont know what years you are looking at). The 25 has more dry weight and less payload while the 21 has around 2600 lbs of payload(source RVGuide.com). From my experience (this is my third f150 towing around a 7,000 lb 23krs) I would stick with the 210RS just because you can keep it 1000 lbs lighter if you choose to(by limiting payload to around 1600 lbs). If I am wrong about your gears being 355's and they are indeed 373's then your tow cap would be around 9400 lbs. But with a GCWR of 13500 it sounds like you have 355's and an 8,000 lb tow cap. 
After pulling my RV for the last 5 years my comfort zone formula has become this: Total Trailer Capacity x 1.25 = Vehicle Towing Capacity Requirement. At 6500 lbs (not fully loaded) with a 210rs x 1.25 you get 8125 lbs for the truck towing cap. Pretty close to what your capacity is. But at total capacity for the 210rs you are at 7500 x 1.25 = 9375. According to the formula this is too much weight for the truck. 
This is only my opinion. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Academy (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes it is the 5.0, 355, with tow package (not the max package, just hitch,brake controller). Ive noticed the new terrain 250 has dropped dry weight considerably.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Academy said:


> Yes it is the 5.0, 355, with tow package (not the max package, just hitch,brake controller). Ive noticed the new terrain 250 has dropped dry weight considerably.


The Outback Terrain is now classified by Keystone to be "ultra light". Your F-150 should handle towing a 250TRS without any problems. Any idea when you'll getting your new Outback/SOB?


----------

